# Turned Gavel



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Turned this gavel from oak and walnut. Used water base var to seal and finish.
Second picture is this same gavel and a picture of a vase turned from my neighbors silver maple tree with the same finish applied. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch very nice looking. Did you have one of them I have to say pizza cutter. Forgot the tool term.  to get the grooves in the wood? Great job.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore, thanks and yes I use a Robert Sorby spiralling and textureing tool to adorn some turnings. Never know how it will come out. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Muy bueno, amigo!


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr Zook
I had one of those but the wheels fell off. Seriously though, I thank you my friend. Amigo


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well done Mitch, very good work there. You and your spiralling and textureing tool at work LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------

